# Removing PVC glue from Carhartt Jacket?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

southsko said:


> So last last winter I had to do a bunch of underground and it started to rain so the only thing I had to grab was my Carhartt hooded jacket and I got PVC glue all over it. I scraped most of it off with a knife, but I still have a bunch on various places.
> 
> I tried WD-40, Rubbing Alcohol, 409 (ya right), and some other misc cleaners. I would like to keep this as my nice jacket and not my beater... Any suggestions would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Looks like you created a new beater...


Maybe Charhartt is having a sale..:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Acetone is all that is left for you to try.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

If you find something that works be sure to post it on here I'm sure I'm not the only other one that has PVC glue on stuff

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

The Oatey company has some stuff I found at HD in the plumbing aisle , was discounted, that says it removes pvc glue among all the other nefarious sealers that plumbers use. It works great.:thumbsup:
http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=2130004954
I don't know if it would work on a jacket though.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Heat Gun?


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

these should do it


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

You could cover the glue with some of those iron on patches

http://www.ebay.com/itm/11-pcs-Hell...175?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1f83b397


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...talk to B4T, he wears scotchkote like a badge of honor :laughing:


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Try this stuff called Goof Off, or some variation of the sort. Goo Be Gone?


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

JohnR said:


> The Oatey company has some stuff I found at HD in the plumbing aisle , was discounted, that says it removes pvc glue among all the other nefarious sealers that plumbers use. It works great.:thumbsup:
> http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productDetails.aspx?SKU=2130004954
> I don't know if it would work on a jacket though.


Maybe it will clean my blue stained calluses out after we use "blue soap" (Ideal?) so I don't say FML when its a date night! haha. I will def give this a shot on a small area first to see if it ruins the material. Thanks so much. Ether way I will let you guys know.

Any other ideas?


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

I've heard of freezing it, then scraping the glue off. You can also try to heat it up with an iron. Put a throw away cloth on top of the stain, iron it, and the glue should transfer to the cloth on top of it. Never tried it, just heard.


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Try this stuff called Goof Off, or some variation of the sort. Goo Be Gone?


Just tried... no go! It rubbed it in a LOT and its still wet, bit its too soon to see as the oil orange oil give it the "wet look". I think its orange oil. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

B W E said:


> I've heard of freezing it, then scraping the glue off. You can also try to heat it up with an iron. Put a throw away cloth on top of the stain, iron it, and the glue should transfer to the cloth on top of it. Never tried it, just heard.


I scraped all the glue that that didn't seep in. I read that on google, but I would bet it would still leave the glue that's embedded into the threads.

I just tried an iron and it didn't work. Then I tried to see if the hot metal would melt straight to the glue would melt it... no go .

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Christmas is coming!:thumbsup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

5 tricks to try:

1
Fold the garment so that the glue is facing up and place it in the freezer for one to two hours. When the glue is frozen it will chip away easily with a scraper or razor 

2 
Spray the garment with WD-40 and allow it to soak for 5 to 10 minutes. Scrub the area with a clean cloth and launder as usual.


3 
Dab the area with a cotton swab dipped in lighter fluid. This should help to loosen the glue's hold on the fabric. Scrub the area with a clean dry cloth and repeat until all of the glue is gone and launder as usual.


4 
Place an old cloth or piece of wax paper over the glued area. Iron over the spot so that the glue transfers from the clothing onto the wax paper and dispose of it. Launder the garment as usual.



5 
Spray the area with Goo Gone and allow it to soak for 5 to 10 minutes before wiping the glue away with a clean dry cloth. Launder as usual to remove the residual Goo Gone.




​


----------



## southsko (Aug 30, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Christmas is coming!:thumbsup:


I can't ask for the same xmas gift 2 years in row!  hhahaha


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

southsko said:


> I can't ask for the same xmas gift 2 years in row!  hhahaha


 
Sure you can. I know a bunch of guys that ask for a new Carhartt insulated jump suit every year. They use the new one for hunting and the old one for work.


----------



## troublemaker1701 (Aug 11, 2011)

cover the rest of the jacket with glue so it will match


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sure you can. I know a bunch of guys that ask for a new Carhartt insulated jump suit every year. They use the new one for hunting and the old one for work.


Do they hunt wearing a brown Carhart with a white hanky in the back pocket?


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

You need a solvent for the glue. If you can find it, apply a clear PVC pipe cleaner or primer. It should dissolve the glue enough for you to wipe it off. However, a stain may still be there, so you might be able to eliminate it with the cleaner solvent.

http://www.oatey.com/Channel/Shared/ProductGroupDetail/801/Industrial+Grade+Clear+Primer.html

http://www.oatey.com/Channel/Shared/ProductGroupDetail/802/Clear+Cleaner.html


At this point you have nothing to lose. Good luck and don't huff the fumes!


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

B W E said:


> I've heard of freezing it, then scraping the glue off. You can also try to heat it up with an iron. Put a throw away cloth on top of the stain, iron it, and the glue should transfer to the cloth on top of it. Never tried it, just heard.


That might work. When I was a teenager I had a job as a carpet cleaner, we use to do just what you described to get wax from tipped candles out of carpet.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Another thing that "may" solve your problem, and I say "may". Take alcohol soluable flux and add heat to it, as soon as it is hot/activated, wash it in a tub of hot water. I'd be willing to bet it would work, but it'd be cheaper just to buy a new jacket.......


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Try this site.


----------



## daddyfattty (Dec 20, 2014)

*Goof off! The miracle remover!*

I have a product called "Goof off" that removes dried pvc glue off clothes like a champ! I discovered a bunch of dried pvc glue with a mixture of dirt all over the sleeve of my fairly new and expensive arbor wear jacket! In the past if I got pvc glue on my clothes I pretty much just accepted that it was going to just be there forever! This time I tried "Goof off"on my sleeve and it COMPLETELY removed all of the dried glue! This stuff works great on other things too! Dried paint,asphalt,tar,and even removes permanent marker! I highly recommend picking up a bottle of it! The only bad thing about it is that it stinks pretty bad!


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

Don't be such a Sally. You wearing the jacket on Sunday? It won't wear out where the glue is .


----------



## metalpats (Apr 11, 2011)

i second for acetone, its pretty harsh on plastic


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a jacket that still has PVC glue on from eight years before this thread was made.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

PVC cleaner. Grandfather was a plumber and my grandmother kept her a can of it in the laundry room for getting it off his pants. Also works good if you get silicone caulk on your clothes


----------

